# Remember the Flea Market puppy?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Last summer I was with my boyfriend's mom at the flea market and as many of you may remember, we ended up taking a very young puppy from another booth where he was being mistreated. My boyfriend's parents have two other dogs, one close to his age, and live in the country. They fell in love with Pierre (his new name) and he lives with them, and is the best puppy. He is boxer with some pit mixed in, and has the gentlest nature of almost any dog I've met. He is very smart, house-trained quickly, and knows some tricks. He is always smiling.  Last week when we visited I got some pictures of him and the other dogs he lives with, especially his best buddy Cassidy. Enjoy! (click on one pic to enlarge, then you can just use your arrow keys to go to the next one).  

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Pierre


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh how cute. He is so adorable.
I am so glad he has found a great home and is a happy puppy.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maryjane,

I'm delighted  to hear Pierre has such a wonderful home and has some friends to play with too. He is so cute, as well as his buddies.

Thank you for looking out for Pierre's welfare and please thank your boyfriend's parents for me, for adopting him. I really appreciate the update. I love a happy ending.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pierre and others*

maryjane,

Nice photos. Yes, who wouldn't love that face. I looks like they got it made in the shade. 

Reminds me. Got to practice my (60-year-old) cute and adorable look. The women liike it when they "see the little boy in me." I've heard that from my wife and a couple of others.

Suckers. 

(I didn't think that. Honestly. It was the little bad boy in me. I'm a victim -- of too many babyhood diaper changes, or Fig Newtons, or something like that. No culpability here). Got to practice that cute look.

Someone's signature on some website I came across: "To err is human. To forgive, canine." 

Better sign off before I get myself into trouble.


*Added on: *Love your pigeon photos (again). Chayinna has such delicate markings! Beautiful. Ireally would like to have a loft set-up such as yours. Would beat a an upper story apartment window ledge flower box any day. Your birds really do have a Paradise.

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, I did enjoy these pictures. All three dogs look really happy together. Cassidy cracks me up with her "poses". Makes you want to kneel down and rub her belly.

Pierre's is really handsome. His chest fur, in one of the pictures, looks like velvet. It's really great your BF's parents saved her. I had a boxer when I was growing up and she was one of my favorite dogs. Many days when I came home from school I almost landed on my rear end because she was so happy to see me. She would jump up to kiss me and I would have to sidestep to avoid the collision.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos and a great rescue, MJ! Yes, those are very large footsies, and I'm sure you're very correct in that Pierre is a good way from reaching his full size. 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Those look like three happy K-9s. It is wonderful what a good home and a little love can do. There is something about a dogs eyes anyway that could melt and iceberg.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Maryjane.  
Your pictures were wonderful & the dogs were a delight. 
It looks like Pierre is having the time of his life & definitely living the 'Life of Riley' with his buddies. 
Lucky pooch indeed.  
Thank you for sharing them with us. 

Cindy


----------

